# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Tonight was a cooler evening of fishing and the fish where tough to catch. We got a good streak going and it ends so quick. Two missed Potomac Pike and a couple LGMouth also. 










Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

